# Change Tor's ip to a different country



## Kindle r (May 21, 2011)

How would i change TOr's ip to a specific country or region?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

This Forum does not provide assistance on bypassing network protocols and that's consider illegal activity.

Thread Closed.


----------

